# How do I remove/cover up a numberplate



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

As above....I want to cover up a number plate before posting on here.Tks


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

If you've got MS paint, zoom in and cover it. Easy enough.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I was gonna ask the same question, what feature do you use in photoshop to get those swirly effects


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Easiest way to do it is just clone the yellow part of the plate and then hey presto, you have a blank plate. If you want to be flash, you can then add in your own plate by going to a custom plate website, typing in what you want to appear, saving the image they show you, and then pasting that onto the original plate in the picture.

That's how I did this pic


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

essjay said:


> I was gonna ask the same question, what feature do you use in photoshop to get those swirly effects


Toolbar > Filter > Liquify

Click the 'swirl clockwise tool' on the left-hand toolbar, get the correct sixe and get swirling!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I just use Picasa 2 - it's free


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I with Kriminal! Picasa 2 is fantastic! stick picasa 2 into google


----------

